# Shrink Wrap and Whipped Body Butter



## Rusti (Oct 22, 2017)

So I've to some double walled jars and got the bands to go with them. They shrink well enough I suppose with a hair dryer, but we also have a heat gun I can use.

The concern that I have, though, is that inside these jars is whipped butter. Is the heat from the hair dryer or heat gun while I shrink the bands going to affect it? Has anyone else tried something similar and had it all turn out OK?


----------



## Kittish (Oct 22, 2017)

When I'm putting shrink wrap on soaps, it only takes a second or two for the wrap to shrink. I think you'd probably be ok, so long as you don't over do it. I'd use the heat gun rather than the hair dryer, it'll be quicker so you won't have to expose the jar to heat for so long. If you can, try it on one jar, then remove the shrink wrap and check how much, if any, meltage you had.


----------



## saratk (Oct 22, 2017)

It won't melt them. It takes less than 20 seconds to secure the band with a hair dryer or heat gun. Even if it did make it warm, the degree difference would be so minor that it wouldn't liquefy.


----------



## bathgeek (Oct 23, 2017)

I just shrink wrapped a bunch of bath melts. The heat gun will shrink the wrap and not your butter as long as you move quickly and don’t let the heat stay in one place.


----------



## Rusti (Oct 26, 2017)

They turned out pretty awesome. I'm a terrible hick, I am strangely entertained by the shrink wrap.


----------

